# cnl four



## dazsilvertt (Apr 16, 2013)

Dear Sir, On behalf of Channel 4 Television, may I thank you for your application submitted on behalf of your wife for our new reality show. Also the charming photograph of her you enclosed. Whilst agreeing that she could make a worthy contribution to the program if selected, I would like to point out that the correct title of the series is actually "Fact Hunt". Kind regards Channel 4...it's why women need to stay slim to save mistakes like this


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------

